# Cervelo S4 ?!?!?!



## diegogarcia (Apr 29, 2010)

Cervelo S4 anyone?

Why the jump in numbering? Logic tells me that a new S4 frame could be looming as well, to replace the S2/3 so in turn, S1 goes, S2 becomes budget, S3 becomes cheaper and S4 becomes new aero normal looking bike with BB right etc.

Hope the S3 carries on as that is one smoking bike.

Maybe I have got it all wrong though.


----------

